# Euer Gamer-Gear...



## fergun (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mit der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden daher frage ich jetzt einfach mal so.

Was ist euer Gamer-Gear?
Welche Tastaturen, welche Mäuse benutzt ihr?
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke schonmal =)
Mfg Fergun


----------



## Technocrat (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutze als Haupttastur die Logitech G19 (ja, WoW untestützt das farbige Display), Nebenstastatur Belkin n52te Nostromo und als Maus Microsoft Sidewinder X8 (die einzige Gamermaus, die mit und ohne Kabel funktioniert). Das alles ist diskutabel, aber auf eines schwöre ich: die beste Mausmatte der Welt. Das ist die funcIndustries surFace 1030 ( http://www.func.net/products/1030/index.html ) - wer mir nicht glaubt, sollte nach den Reviews und Tests weltweit googeln/bingen.


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

naja das hat mit wow ja mal gar nichts zu tun
/reported fürs verschieben ins Gott und die Welt forum :/


----------



## Redoran (28. Oktober 2009)

Keyboard  Logitech G15
Maus  Steel Series World of Warcraft Gaming Maus
kann ich beides empfehlen


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab noch die Logitech G15 Tastatur mit Display (nie mehr was anderes bitte) und Logitech Maus


----------



## Dini (28. Oktober 2009)

Gott und die Welt... hm, ich bin eher für das PC Technik Forum.
(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*verschieb*


----------



## Morfelpotz (28. Oktober 2009)

Tastatur:
Microsoft Sidewinder X6

Maus:
Razer Diamondback


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Oktober 2009)

Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer: Logitech R-20 2.1 & Creative Fatal1ty Headset
Tastatur: Logitech G15 Refresh Edition
Maus: Logitech G9

Mit allem (Ausser dem mic, das bekommt von mir nur 78%, bin ich mit allem vollstens zufrieden)

Wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder Geld habe, kommt das Logitech G35 zu mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Lautsprecher: Logitech Z5500
Kopfhörer: Logitech G35
Tastatur: Logitech G15 rev1 also blau und so... (bald G19.. ^^)
Mäuschen: Logitech G9x

Edit:
Nein ich bin kein Logitech-Fan-Boy... Fan-Girl schon! =P

Nira xD


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

Tastatur: Saitek Eclipse Gaming Keyboard
Maus: Logitech MX 518 (Beste Maus ever nachder MX 510 die ja leider nicht mehr hergestellt wird)
Gamepad: Logitech Chillstream
Headset: Creative FATAL1TY Pro Series Gaming Headset 
Boxen: Logitech R-20 2.1


----------



## Dini (28. Oktober 2009)

Tastatur:
Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irre bequem wenn man sich erstmal an die 2-teilung gewöhnt hat, aber sehr empfindlich... den Kaffeetest überlebt die selbst in geringen Mengen nicht (unfreiwillig getestet).

Maus:
Logitech MX Laser 1000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hab ich in doppelter Ausführung, eine ist jeweils aktiv und die andere in der Ladestation.

Men Headset und das Soundsystem ist zweckmäßig, aber nicht erwähnenswert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ne Logitech G15 und dazu ne Razer Copperhead und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn die Copperhead ein bisschen schneller sein könnte, aber dafür gibts ja Lachesis/Death Adder etc..
Als Headset hab ich n Logitech ClearChat Wireless, das ist schon allein weil man kein Kabelgewirr mehr hat super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Akku hält auch relativ lang (5-6 Stunden) und die Reicheweite reicht um in ein anderes Stockwerk zu gehen.


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Tastatur:
> Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard
> 
> 
> ...



Auf Arbeit wurde mir so eine Angeboten... soll besser zum schreiben etc. sein...
Nach ein/zwei Monaten völliger durchdreher wollte ich eine stink normale Tastatur oder die Logitech G11 wegen den Makros...
Hab sunne ganz normale bekommen... ne G11 würde ich eig ganz geil finden zum Programmieren... schön die Standardbefehle auf die Makrotasten legen :>
Wär soo geil xD


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> .. als Maus Microsoft Sidewinder X8 (die einzige Gamermaus, die mit und ohne Kabel funktioniert). ...



Die Razer Mamba geht auch mit und ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Topic: 

Tastatur: Logitech G11
Maus: Roccat Kone
Mousepad: Roccat Taito
Headset: Creative Fatal1ty
Boxen: Irgend so eine Anlage von LG. Billig-Ding halt.


----------



## fergun (28. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Gott und die Welt... hm, ich bin eher für das PC Technik Forum.
> (>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
> *verschieb*


Danke!

Mit was spielt ihr denn euer WoW?
Mit der Festplatte?

Es intressierte mich speziell, was für Tastaturen von WoWlern benutzt werden.
Ich habe jetzt z.B keine Lust mich durch Shooter-Mäuse zu klicken...


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Tastatur: G15 Refresh (orange)

Maus: Razer Lachesis

Headset: G35

Boxen: Z5500 (nicht mehr)


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

fergun schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Mit was spielt ihr denn euer WoW?
> Mit der Festplatte?
> ...


Wo issen der Unterscheid? Der Einzige unterscheid ist das man WoW auch mit ner 100 DPI 2.99 Euro Maus gut spielen kann und Shooter eben nicht, das wars auch schon...


----------



## Kyragan (28. Oktober 2009)

Tastatur: Logitech G15 refresh
Maus: Razor Copperhead
Headset: Speedlink Medusa


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Ach was vergessen: eXactMat X Speed Razer Mouspad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ehrlich  mit ner 100 DPI WoW zocken... naja, ich hab zwar alles auf Hotkeys, aber mal eben jemand ins Focus Target nehmen von Gladius, da ziehste erstmal 50 meter rüber ^^


----------



## Belty (28. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die Razer Mamba geht auch mit und ohne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hoi du,

wollte mir in geraumer Zukunft auch die Kone zulegen, allerdings habe ich in einer Kundenreszension gelesen, dass die Beleuchtung der Maus selbst bei ausgeschalteten Pc sofern man ihn nicht vom Stromnetz trennt ununterbrochen leuchtet.
Ist das wahr? Denn meiner Meinung nach wäre das schon ein Manko und recht suboptimal, es mag zwar höchstwahrscheinlich kein nennenswerter Stromverbrauch sein, aber so etwas muss nicht sein.


So mein Equipment:

Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: Razer Krait
Die anderen Peripherigeräte sind nicht nennenswert.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Nein, wenn der Rechner aus ist, ist auch das Licht aus.


----------



## Ogil (28. Oktober 2009)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> ...wollte mir in geraumer Zukunft auch die Kone zulegen, allerdings habe ich in einer Kundenreszension gelesen, dass die Beleuchtung der Maus selbst bei ausgeschalteten Pc sofern man ihn nicht vom Stromnetz trennt ununterbrochen leuchtet.
> Ist das wahr? Denn meiner Meinung nach wäre das schon ein Manko und recht suboptimal, es mag zwar höchstwahrscheinlich kein nennenswerter Stromverbrauch sein, aber so etwas muss nicht sein.


Das haengt von Deinem Motherboard bzw. den USB-Einstellungen ab (normal gibt es auf dem Board einen Jumper wo man auswaehlt, was die USB-Ports versorgt). Wenn die USB-Ports beim abgeschalteten Rechner noch mit Strom versorgt werden, so wird die Maus noch leuchten. Das ist aber unabhaengig davon, ob es eine Kone oder sonst eine Leuchte-Maus ist. Das gleiche "Problem" tritt auch bei Leuchte-Tastaturen auf.

PS: MS Reclusa, Roccat Kone, Speedlink Medusa


----------



## Terrorda (28. Oktober 2009)

Tastatur: Logitech g15 Refresh Maus: Logitech MX518 Headset: Steelseries Siberia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2009)

_Ist das Siberia für große Köpfe geeignet? _


----------



## Terrorda (28. Oktober 2009)

Also ich weiss nicht was du unter Groß verstehst aber bei mir ist noch sehr viel Platz...

Und ich denke nicht das ich grade einen kleinen Kopf hab ;D
Zusätzlich sind die Ohrmuscheln auch angenehm groß! 
Ich kann es empfehlen den es hat viele Vorteile:

-Große Ohrmuscheln
-Stabilität (Klassenfahrt ohne irgendwelche Schäden überlebt :> )
-Klasse Sound (Sowohl von meinem Rechner, meinem IPod oder meiner PsP!)
-Seperates Mikrofon welches am Pullover befestigt wird (optional auch am Schreibtisch/Bildschirm... what ever ^-^ )
-Normaler Kopfhöreranschluss
-Hohe Qualität bei der Verarbeitung

Ich habe es eigentlich als Zufallskauf gekauft und bin rund um glücklich!

PS: Für einige ist das seperate Mikro ein Manko deswegen würd ich sagen das es Geschmackssache ist :>


----------



## poTTo (29. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> (>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
> *verschieb*



Koffeintabletten ?!?!  XDn

Also ich mag ja diese Gamingkeyboards net als zu sehr.

Keyboard : Cherry Straight
Mouse: Logitech MX518
Headset: Sony (wireless)
MousePad : Steelseries
Micro : Logitech DeskMicrophone
TFT: LG 27"

Nutz das Headset aber net all zu oft, eher bei Egoshootern, daher :

Audio: Logitech Z2300


----------



## ewde_ftw (29. Oktober 2009)

habe mir die razer naga zugelegt...man braucht zwar einige zeit um sich dran zugewöhnen...aber wenn man den dreh raus hat, sind die 12 zusätzlichen tasten an der maus sehr nützlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

Schwachsinn. Hässlich und unproportional. Warum nicht gleich ne Tastatur mit Lasersensor bauen? Dann schiebt man einfach die über den Schreibtisch. Daumentasten sind ja recht und gut, aber damit hat es Razer vollkommen übertrieben.
Außerdem: Spielt man mal etwas schnellere Spiele sind die Tasten nur im Weg. Und weiter stellt sich mir die Frage: Für was (außer Chat) brauche ich dann noch eine Tastatur? Die Maus ist deutlich übers Ziel hinaus geschossen, wie schon die WoW-Maus.


----------



## Niranda (29. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nein, wenn der Rechner aus ist, ist auch das Licht aus.



Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher... Apple, Think different 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Das Video schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist leicht was anderes dort, aber trotzdem genial.


----------



## Loges (30. Oktober 2009)

Maus: Logitech MX 518 
Keyboard: Logitech G15 (Die  ALTE mit 15 G tasten^^)
Headset: Atm noch noname aber denke an ein Logitech Hs

Logitech ist wohl einer der meistbenutzten marken hier  xD

Mfg Loges


----------



## xdave78 (30. Oktober 2009)

Logitech MX518 und dazu die G13 weil ich ein Lappi habe. Super Geräte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutz 
Roccat Kone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razer Goliathus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hochmuetz (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutze:

Tastertur: Logitech G15 Refesh
Maus: Logitech G9
Headset: Creative Fatal1ty

Der Rest is noch Müll ^^


----------



## Nawato (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab:

Tastatur: Logitech G15 Refresh
Maus: Roccat Kone Max
Mauspad: Roccat Sence Glacier Blue
Headset: Crative Fatal1ty
Sound: Anlage: Marke Eigenbau


----------



## Falathrim (31. Oktober 2009)

mhm...mal wieder son Thread...ich bin mir seeehr sicher dass es den schonmal gibt ^-^

Maus: Logitech MX518
Tastatur: Irgendein 8,50€-Teil von Logitech
Anlage: Logitech Z-4
Mauspad: X-Board V2
Monitor: ASUS VW222U 22"-TFT
Headset: Plantronics Audio .350


----------



## aseari (31. Oktober 2009)

Tastatur: Logitech G11
Maus: Logitech MX 400
Boxen: Logitech X-230
Headset: Speedlink
Monitor: Fujitsu-Siemens-Computers C17-5 17" TFT
Mauspad: Keins...


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Oktober 2009)

So, ich hab mir gestern was geleistet, demnach sieht es nun folgendermaßen aus:

Lautsprecher: Logitech R-20 2.1
Kopfhörer: Logitech G35
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: Logitech G9

Mein Traum wird wahr, nur Logitech. <3

Ja ich bin Fanboy - Logitech for ever! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Oktober 2009)

Logitech baut auch wirklich verdammt gute Sachen!


----------



## Soramac (31. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Logitech baut auch wirklich verdammt gute Sachen!




Jep, wurde noch nie entäuscht von Logitech.


----------



## Mr.Martin (31. Oktober 2009)

Tastatur: Logitech G15 (blau)
Maus: Razer Mamba
Headset: Logitech Precision Gaming Headset
Mauspad: Razer eXactMat + Gelhandballenauflage
Boxen: Logitech X-530
Monitor: LG Flatron W2353V


----------



## Bloodletting (1. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Lautsprecher: Logitech R-20 2.1
> Kopfhörer: Logitech G35
> Tastatur: Logitech G15
> Maus: Logitech G9



Ich hab voll was vergessen. :O Schande über mich!
Die Liste sieht nämlich so aus:

Lautsprecher: Logitech R-20 2.1 PC-Lautsprecher-System
Kopfhörer: Logitech G35 Gaming Headset
Tastatur: Logitech G15 Keyboard refresh Edition
Maus: Logitech G9 Laser Gaming Maus
Controller: Logitech Rumblepad 2 Gamepad

So. Jetz aber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sogar verlinkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Darf man Firmen eigentlich heiraten? In irgendeinem Staat von Amerika geht das bestimmt ...


----------



## LoLTroll (1. November 2009)

Tastatur: G15 Refresh
Maus: Roccat Kone rev 2
Headset: Creative Fatal1ty USB mit intigrierter Soundkarte (bei einem GC Gewinnspiel gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Lautsprecher: 19 jahre alte Sony Lautsprecher, die gleichzeitig Standfuss für den Monitor sind. Uralt aber immer noch mit perfekter Klangquali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Monitor: LG Flatron W2353V


----------



## Cynda (1. November 2009)

erstmals muss eine nette GraKa her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Moment hinke ich schon wieder etwas nach- GeForce GTX260

Bei der Tastatur habe ich mir die neue
Logitech G15 angelacht. Finde das Display fürn Teamspeak recht nice. Allerings speichere ich keine Makros auf die Gamin Tasten (vieeeel zu kompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Bei der Maus schwöre ich auf Razer, mir kommt nix mehr anderes ins Haus. (und ja, ich spiele nicht mit Funk- hab ein kabel ^^)

Beim Headset bin ich absolut nicht wählerisch, ich will ja nur meine Kollegen hören bzw. sie wollen mich hören. Da die Qualität des Micros bei vielen Billig- Headsets zu wünschen übrig lässt, hab ich mir eins von Sennheiser zugelegt.

Mousepad muss fast sein, ich hab nämlich nen Glas- Schreibtisch ^^
(Ich weiß, nicht gerade stylisch, aber ich habs immerhin gratis bekommen ^^)

Beim Monitor bin ich nicht so wählerisch, hab da ein Modell von Acer und ein Modell von Hanns G. Beides 22''er.
Der Acer hat ein nettes Bild, wirklich gestochene Farben, dafür ist er optisch nicht so der Knüller. Der "Hansiiii" ist eben ein Designer Stück, aber er langt als 2. Bildschirm...

hm, glaub' das wars- oder zählt mein Zalman Lüfter auch dazu ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (1. November 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> erstmals muss eine nette GraKa her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja die GTX 260 ist doch für aktuelle Spiele ohne Probleme noch eine aktuelle Graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis auf den fehlenden DX10.1/DX 11-Support habe ich bei meiner GTX260 noch keine Limitierung bei aktuellen Spielen festgestellt. Daher wird meine GTX260 sicher frühestens bei der 2. DX11-Generation getauscht!


----------



## Nawato (1. November 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Lautsprecher: 19 jahre alte Sony Lautsprecher, die gleichzeitig Standfuss für den Monitor sind. Uralt aber immer noch mit perfekter Klangquali
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich dachte ich wäre der einzige mit Alten Lautsprechern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an meiner Anlage sind auch 25 Jahre Alte Teile dran, die aber immernoch ne endgeile Soundquali haben.


----------

